# AMS Pay Matrix.



## RKRM

Since someone removed my last post, I will watch my P's and Q's....Has anyone profited off of AMS pay matrix and what is your experiance with them. They sent me there pay matrix and I choked on my chicken bone So to the gentleman that flaged my post have a nice day:thumbsup:


----------



## HollandPPC

RKRM said:


> Since someone removed my last post, I will watch my P's and Q's....Has anyone profited off of AMS pay matrix and what is your experiance with them. They sent me there pay matrix and I choked on my chicken bone So to the gentleman that flaged my post have a nice day:thumbsup:


Me too. Pretty scary. PM me if you want to discuss the details.


----------



## brm1109

I never even got the pay matrix. They wanted my application and insurance before they would let me know the pricing. So I didn't even bother.


----------



## Guest

We got it today. $100 less than they pay for HUD FSM in 1P. I told Blake she was nuts and they would never pass a BSO or a FNMA inspection. Complete Joke


----------



## RKRM

HollandPPC said:


> Me too. Pretty scary. PM me if you want to discuss the details.


I tried to pm you did it go through? I am new to the pm experaince


----------



## Guest

Has anyone been successful negotiating pay with them? They contacted me saying safegard lost the MI contract and they are getting 15,000 properties. Thier pay is still low.


----------



## RKRM

mbobbish734 said:


> Has anyone been successful negotiating pay with them? They contacted me saying safegard lost the MI contract and they are getting 15,000 properties. Thier pay is still low.


I am in the process right know negotiating with them. There is NO WAY I can make a dime with there current prices. I am hoping someone can tell me how they profit with them and I still have no response. I am usually the last person to cry about the national wages but these prices are insulting.


----------



## Guest

At best you'll break even. At worst, you'll go belly up. The only incentive is the opportunity to branch out and meet new brokers to solicit your services to.


----------



## HollandPPC

RKRM said:


> I am in the process right know negotiating with them. There is NO WAY I can make a dime with there current prices. I am hoping someone can tell me how they profit with them and I still have no response. I am usually the last person to cry about the national wages but these prices are insulting.


Was told today they will not negotiate any prices and that AMS must "hold the line" in order to screw contractors, I mean be competitive in the industry. Apparently there is an abundance of contractors in MI that are more than willing to accept those prices.


----------



## brm1109

I have a question for everybody. Did you actually do the application and give them insurance before they gave you the pricing or did they give it to you first?


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> I have a question for everybody. Did you actually do the application and give them insurance before they gave you the pricing or did they give it to you first?


I was already in there system for other work I had done.


----------



## RKRM

BOTTOM LINE----- We all need to tell them NO to their prices. These crooks are making money hand over fist!! We need to stick to our grounds. We are all blue collar workers that work for every penny we earn these greedy dirt balls are insulting!! If there is a single contractor that will agree to these prices I will make it my personal vendetta to [email protected]! in evety toilete on your maid refresh list!!! Just Joking "DUKE":thumbsup: dont get mad and delete my post There is no way anyone can make a dollar with them. And Once again someone that is working for them please defend yourself on how you profit... cricket, cricket...still no response!!! WE NEED TO UNITE!!!


----------



## Guest

They sent the pricelist and wanted me to sign back up.


----------



## thanohano44

RKRM said:


> BOTTOM LINE----- We all need to tell them NO to their prices. These crooks are making money hand over fist!! We need to stick to our grounds. We are all blue collar workers that work for every penny we earn these greedy dirt balls are insulting!! If there is a single contractor that will agree to these prices I will make it my personal vendetta to [email protected]! in evety toilete on your maid refresh list!!! Just Joking "DUKE":thumbsup: dont get mad and delete my post There is no way anyone can make a dollar with them. And Once again someone that is working for them please defend yourself on how you profit... cricket, cricket...still no response!!! WE NEED TO UNITE!!!


It's not that serious. You're depending on crooks for honest pay? If AMS/the hacks are your problem, why are going to them for answers? I'm sure you're more than qualified to do other types of rewarding and paying work. Good luck to you.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> They sent the pricelist and wanted me to sign back up.


And how did that make you feel? Oh did they enclose a large 5 gallon bucket of lube?


----------



## Guest

Hi My Name is Dean, working in Michigan. Reo for the last ten years.
Maintaining about three hundred properties for SG till August 1 when AMS will take over, AMS did notify me, sent me the pay matrix. There is no profit to be made with this pricing. I dont believe there is an abundance of qualified contractors in Michigan or they wouldnt be posting on Craigs list detroit section for P&P contractors....flag them!!! With AMS pay matrix I could imagine the contractors they will get... FannieMae inspectors and brokers will eat them alive. Thanks have a great day!!!!!


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Hi My Name is Dean, working in Michigan. Reo for the last ten years.
> Maintaining about three hundred properties for SG till August 1 when AMS will take over, AMS did notify me, sent me the pay matrix. There is no profit to be made with this pricing. I dont believe there is an abundance of qualified contractors in Michigan or they wouldnt be posting on Craigs list detroit section for P&P contractors....flag them!!! With AMS pay matrix I could imagine the contractors they will get... FannieMae inspectors and brokers will eat them alive. Thanks have a great day!!!!!


Yes they will be eaten alive. They also advertise on CL for the partial FSM HUD contract they hold in MI. Their new rate for the HUD rebid will really scare all.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> And how did that make you feel? Oh did they enclose a large 5 gallon bucket of lube?


Like it did last time I worked with them. Couldn't make a profit.


----------



## RKRM

thanohano44 said:


> It's not that serious. You're depending on crooks for honest pay? If AMS/the hacks are your problem, why are going to them for answers? I'm sure you're more than qualified to do other types of rewarding and paying work. Good luck to you.


Does AMS require you to were knee pads?


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> BOTTOM LINE----- We all need to tell them NO to their prices. These crooks are making money hand over fist!! We need to stick to our grounds. We are all blue collar workers that work for every penny we earn these greedy dirt balls are insulting!! If there is a single contractor that will agree to these prices I will make it my personal vendetta to [email protected]! in evety toilete on your maid refresh list!!! Just Joking "DUKE":thumbsup: dont get mad and delete my post There is no way anyone can make a dollar with them. And Once again someone that is working for them please defend yourself on how you profit... cricket, cricket...still no response!!! WE NEED TO UNITE!!!


Now....why would you single me out?

I suppose I will never get why anyone gets all up in arms over someone's pay structure. If it is ****, then it is ****. Not sure what you feel uniting will give you. I think the camels back is bending pretty good and I feel that the info you guys have given has saved many from making a poor decision by working for these ass hats. 

If my industry went into the crapper and I was making $10/hr. I wouldn't be thinking very long about my decision. 

But you guys fight the good fight. I will cheer you on. Go get 'em.

BTW....this is kind of ironic :whistling

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=74


----------



## thanohano44

RKRM said:


> Does AMS require you to were knee pads?



RKRM,

No but they do wear them for me and another contractor in here. He's their #1 contractor in the nation. Im nowhere near the too of their contractor list and I get $215 for their monthly recut, janitorial and inspection. I wish you and the other FNG's well.


----------



## HollandPPC

Kent Whitten said:


> Now....why would you single me out?
> 
> I suppose I will never get why anyone gets all up in arms over someone's pay structure. If it is ****, then it is ****. Not sure what you feel uniting will give you. I think the camels back is bending pretty good and I feel that the info you guys have given has saved many from making a poor decision by working for these ass hats.
> 
> If my industry went into the crapper and I was making $10/hr. I wouldn't be thinking very long about my decision.
> 
> But you guys fight the good fight. I will cheer you on. Go get 'em.
> 
> BTW....this is kind of ironic :whistling
> 
> http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=74


All of us can talk big on the forum. In reality though no one will "unite". It is what it is in this industry. We the little guy can make very little changes if any. FNMA is now in the hands of AMS. A bunch of small time contractors are not going to derail this contract. A whole new set of start ups are going to race to sign up. They will realize there is no money to be made in this industry. AMS will lose their contract after they get crappy work, it will go up for rebid, some new company will take over and the process repeats again. As summarized many times on here the industry is spiraling downward it is just a question when it hits rock bottom. Rant over.


----------



## RKRM

thanohano44 said:


> It's not that serious. You're depending on crooks for honest pay? If AMS/the hacks are your problem, why are going to them for answers? I'm sure you're more than qualified to do other types of rewarding and paying work. Good luck to you.


I am not going to them for anwsers pal....Fannie work has been 80% of my business in MI for 4 years. This work puts food on the table for my employees and their families. When wolves come in to feed its up to the hunter to get rid of them. These leeches need to go. If you love them so much and think there prices are through the roof amazing start a forum called " I am the first in line to give AMS a reach around". This forum is for current AMS contractors to come forward and defend the pricing they work for, that simple. Once again no one has told me they can make it work and this is how.,,


----------



## Guest

I think you might want to relax just a little bit. This forum is not anyone's medium for gathering a lynch mob.


----------



## RKRM

thanohano44 said:


> RKRM,
> 
> No but they do wear them for me and another contractor in here. He's their #1 contractor in the nation. Im nowhere near the too of their contractor list and I get $215 for their monthly recut, janitorial and inspection. I wish you and the other FNG's well.


They must not keep you to busy... (1,164 posts) Veteran 2010::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> Once again no one has told me they can make it work and this is how.,,


It's because you can't. You can be payed an employees wages,not make a profit.


----------



## HollandPPC

I have a feeling the forum is going to get ugly.


----------



## Guest

How's it hanging Holland?


----------



## BPWY

RKRM said:


> BOTTOM LINE----- We all need to tell them NO to their prices. These crooks are making money hand over fist!! We need to stick to our grounds. We are all blue collar workers that work for every penny we earn these greedy dirt balls are insulting!!








The only ones making money is AMS.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> How's it hanging Holland?


Another day in paradise. Living the dream. How about you?


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> . As summarized many times on here the industry is spiraling downward it is just a question when it hits rock bottom. Rant over.









Like Fremont said else where............... the last few years has been a race to the bottom and some "winners" are starting to show. 

This IS NOT a race that I want any part of and certainly do not want to be called a winner at.


----------



## World LLC

this thread over @ http://www.preservationtalk.com/ ???


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> rkrm,
> 
> no but they do wear them for me and another contractor in here. He's their #1 contractor in the nation. Im nowhere near the too of their contractor list and i get $215 for their monthly recut, janitorial and inspection. I wish you and the other fng's well.


20 acre recut


----------



## Guest

RKRM, I can feel your pain when contracts change and the pay structures go down. As DUKE said...it is what it is..... NOBODY likes it but that is the business.

Every 4-5 years contracts are rebid. Everytime these contracts are bid the Cost of Service goes down so the National can "win" the bid. NO contractors are asked if the numbers are workable since there is "always someone that WILL do the work". Quality of work really does not matter! Its all a papertrail that makes everyone happy. 

I have been through the contract changeover dozens of times over the last 1.5 decades and unfortunately the pay has went down. EVERY contractor has to decide "whats it worth?". For our company we quit all P&P work through a National or any Regional (we were the regional). I can honestly tell you as a former Regional there is NO PROFIT or such a small profit that we could not justify staying in the business UNLESS we wanted to screw the contractors and personally we could not or would NOT do this.

It really is time for ALL contractors to decide their futures..... P&P is NOT A CAREER. It is a parttime business proposition at best. Funny how things go in circles..... In the late 90's there was very few of us that did the business full time...it was a part time filler. Fast Forward to 2012...its back to being a part time filler at best for the majority. 

I know its great to complain and makes everyone feel better BUT the truth is: it does not matter. The Companies do not care about the contractor so its time to MOVE ON. 

JMO


----------



## thanohano44

RKRM said:


> I am not going to them for anwsers pal....Fannie work has been 80% of my business in MI for 4 years. This work puts food on the table for my employees and their families. When wolves come in to feed its up to the hunter to get rid of them. These leeches need to go. If you love them so much and think there prices are through the roof amazing start a forum called " I am the first in line to give AMS a reach around". This forum is for current AMS contractors to come forward and defend the pricing they work for, that simple. Once again no one has told me they can make it work and this is how.,,


Never said I loved AMS. I'm who they call when nobody else will do the job. You work for AMS, of they pay crap, tell them to F off. They tries paying me crap. I told them where to go. I did 3 trash outs for them till the found some illegal alien using contractor who would do the work for less.


----------



## GTX63

Three are no rate increases in this industry. The theory is that if you want to make more money then you do more work, but it is just a theory.


----------



## Guest

All the Michigan vendors who worked for SG and not willing to pay to do AMS work should get with your best brokers you worked with and explain to them what is happening (my brokers in MI did not know anything as of Tuesday) and ask them to do their BSO's. We currently do them for 3 brokers. Its free but we do all the first and final Rekeys. Or market to do the Rekeys. How nice would it be to be in that house BEFORE AMS or the piece of crap contractor they suckered in would. I know my brokers are pissed and we are going to hammer these houses. We predict another Indiana here in Michigan. If we all band together with the help of the brokers it can happen. Also if you had a good relationship with Tom Cutsinger let him know you won't be on the project any longer due to the pricing and hope he's not to busy up here. Just food for thought.


----------



## GTX63

damaton said:


> If we all band together with the help of the brokers it can happen.


What can happen?


----------



## Guest

damaton said:


> All the Michigan vendors who worked for SG and not willing to pay to do AMS work should get with your best brokers you worked with and explain to them what is happening (my brokers in MI did not know anything as of Tuesday) and ask them to do their BSO's. We currently do them for 3 brokers. Its free but we do all the first and final Rekeys. Or market to do the Rekeys. How nice would it be to be in that house BEFORE AMS or the piece of crap contractor they suckered in would. I know my brokers are pissed and we are going to hammer these houses. We predict another Indiana here in Michigan. If we all band together with the help of the brokers it can happen. Also if you had a good relationship with Tom Cutsinger let him know you won't be on the project any longer due to the pricing and hope he's not to busy up here. Just food for thought.


what happen in Indiana?


----------



## HollandPPC

@damaton. If you honestly are thinking contractors and brokers or contractors will unite and quash this new contract you are nuts. It is a novel idea to fight the good fight but in reality the good guys rarely come out winners. No offense to you or your ideas just trying to tell you the way it is in MI.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Another day in paradise. Living the dream. How about you?


Yeah about the same here. Slow on some aspects,busy in others. Been really busy personally rehabing my new house. By the end of summer I should be a country boy.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63

I would think in less than three years the existing posts on this forum will have no relevance to any contractors who will be working for national/regional management companies.


----------



## Guest

Heres what I really do not understand and I hope no one takes this the wrong way. I have been in this industry since 2001 in MICHIGAN and since 2010 in Indiana. So we have seen the full spectrum of what this industry has evolved to. I am not disputing any of what most say on here. Nationals suck, some worse than others. New contractors with thoughts of making a career out of this have killed us all. 

We have an awesome relationship with all of our agents we work with for all the nationals. If you are worth a crap and do work properly and communicate with them, they will go to bat for you all day. They hate AMS, they like that everything was pretty solid in MI with SG. Scores were not bad, inventory was getting moved. I don't know how large of companies post on here, we have over 25 employees and 6 alone in our office. We communicate, we schmooze them, they love us.

Tons of failed BSO's will get MI yanked from AMS like in Indiana, so everyone here can do what they seem to do on every post....Complete negativity or try to come up with creative solutions to fix it. We have been doing this for almost 12 years so I think I am a educated contractor. 

I have always thought forums as an informational tool where people can share ideas, get questions answered, etc. Everyone on this one, which is really the same 6 or 7 people seem to just shoot the negativity the entire time. I understand when someone asks pointers on how to start a preservation company or wants pricing matrix questions (which most posts seem to entail), but if you truly cared about our industry, we would do our best to get it back. 

So if you hate working for all the nationals and refuse to, why keep posting about it, if life is so great, why bother.

Just my .02






HollandPPC said:


> @damaton. If you honestly are thinking contractors and brokers or contractors will unite and quash this new contract you are nuts. It is a novel idea to fight the good fight but in reality the good guys rarely come out winners. No offense to you or your ideas just trying to tell you the way it is in MI.


----------



## Guest

When FNMA decided to go from brokers to nationals in 2007 or 2008 there were 2 nationals chosen. FAS and SG. SG had Indiana. When inventories rose, they brought in 2 more nationals. Cyprexx and AMS. With this they realigned and gave Indiana to AMS. Within 16 months, AMS was so horrible that FNMA pulled it from them and gave it to FAS. FF to today... FAS gives up FNMA and SG once again has it. They would not give it back to AMS because of how horrible they did.



STARBABY said:


> what happen in Indiana?


----------



## RKRM

damaton said:


> Heres what I really do not understand and I hope no one takes this the wrong way. I have been in this industry since 2001 in MICHIGAN and since 2010 in Indiana. So we have seen the full spectrum of what this industry has evolved to. I am not disputing any of what most say on here. Nationals suck, some worse than others. New contractors with thoughts of making a career out of this have killed us all.
> 
> We have an awesome relationship with all of our agents we work with for all the nationals. If you are worth a crap and do work properly and communicate with them, they will go to bat for you all day. They hate AMS, they like that everything was pretty solid in MI with SG. Scores were not bad, inventory was getting moved. I don't know how large of companies post on here, we have over 25 employees and 6 alone in our office. We communicate, we schmooze them, they love us.
> 
> Tons of failed BSO's will get MI yanked from AMS like in Indiana, so everyone here can do what they seem to do on every post....Complete negativity or try to come up with creative solutions to fix it. We have been doing this for almost 12 years so I think I am a educated contractor.
> 
> I have always thought forums as an informational tool where people can share ideas, get questions answered, etc. Everyone on this one, which is really the same 6 or 7 people seem to just shoot the negativity the entire time. I understand when someone asks pointers on how to start a preservation company or wants pricing matrix questions (which most posts seem to entail), but if you truly cared about our industry, we would do our best to get it back.
> 
> So if you hate working for all the nationals and refuse to, why keep posting about it, if life is so great, why bother.
> 
> Just my .02


Very well put..That being said are you going to accept there pricing and work for them? I tried to negotiate with them, sent them an email and a fair pricng matrix and they told me they are not negotiating.


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> Very well put..That being said are you going to accept there pricing and work for them? I tried to negotiate with them, sent the
> m an email and a fair pricng matrix and they told me they are not negotiating.


Told Blake the recruiter that contacted us to get bent. Look. They will call begging just like they do on the HUD contract. We just keep telling them no. I've talked again to my brokers and they are on board. So we will see.


----------



## thanohano44

damaton said:


> Told Blake the recruiter that contacted us to get bent. Look. They will call begging just like they do on the HUD contract. We just keep telling them no. I've talked again to my brokers and they are on board. So we will see.


That's Exactly how it's done.


----------



## RKRM

thanohano44 said:


> That's Exactly how it's done.


HALLELUJAH!!!:clap::clap::clap:This is a start to sticking together and not bending over, know WE ALL need to do that and we may make it. If any one has been succesfull negotiating please post.


----------



## Guest

I am a new contractor in Missouri. Ams is the first contract I revived being new to the business I was excited to have a contract. I guess we all make some mistakes. They ask for twice the work and pay half as much They also shave money from your invoice as often as they can. And no you can't make a profit. It's just busy work to break even really and their properties really reflect their pay matrix.


----------



## BPWY

Smh&k said:


> I am a new contractor in Missouri. Ams is the first contract I revived being new to the business I was excited to have a contract. I guess we all make some mistakes. They ask for twice the work and pay half as much They also shave money from your invoice as often as they can. And no you can't make a profit. It's just busy work to break even really and their properties really reflect their pay matrix.






Like so much of bank work has become, at best its slightly above break even.
I do not see any where there is profit to be made for the contractor. 

Like I've said all along, you have got to diversify!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I started P&P in 09. It was not my first rodeo. Long before the end of 09 I could see the writing on the wall and started moving my business towards local lawn and grounds maint in 10. I got more local customers in 11 and 12, and by 4/12 told bank work to have a nice life.................. with out me.


----------



## Guest

*Ams pay matrix.*

Looking for help been really busy..... I'm looking for someone to come to my home, mop floors, clean windows, clean toilets, sinks, tubs, mirrors and wipe down appliances, dust, check for burnt out light bulbs then replace add air freshners to kitchen and 3 bathrooms, sweep out garage and basement. Pay $12.00
Grass needs to be cut also 1 acre lot, shrubs trimmed, weed whip, edge and spray weeds. Pay $24.00
If satified with work my neighbors will probably hire you also!!!:thumbup:


----------



## REO2Rentals

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Looking for help been really busy..... I'm looking for someone to come to my home, mop floors, clean windows, clean toilets, sinks, tubs, mirrors and wipe down appliances, dust, check for burnt out light bulbs then replace add air freshners to kitchen and 3 bathrooms, sweep out garage and basement. Pay $12.00
> Grass needs to be cut also 1 acre lot, shrubs trimmed, weed whip, edge and spray weeds. Pay $24.00
> If satified with work my neighbors will probably hire you also!!!:thumbup:


$$ Need to be a bit lower:clap:


----------



## GTX63

That is before discount.


----------



## BPWY

Those aren't even slave wages.

Why some one that calls themselves a contractor would accept that is beyond me.


----------



## GTX63

I thought he was jiving you dude, but then....:no:


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> That is before discount.


AFTER DISCOUNT any takers:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Those aren't even slave wages.
> 
> Why some one that calls themselves a contractor would accept that is beyond me.


You pay your slaves?


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> I thought he was jiving you dude, but then....:no:


YES JIVING,TOPIC AMS PAY MATRIX GET IT.


----------



## Guest

We just got a call from Saleim (i think that's how its spelled lol) and apparently hes the negotiator. I will say this right now , the Initial services I reiterated that he can pound sand. Recurring we may be making progress. Not sure yet. If he comes back with news we could possibly live with, I will pass it along.... I told him even if he came back at a number we would consider, it would be just that. I really dread even dealing with them. Bunch of clowns...


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> You pay your slaves?






I don't have slaves.


----------



## Guest

damaton said:


> We just got a call from Saleim (i think that's how its spelled lol) and apparently hes the negotiator. I will say this right now , the Initial services I reiterated that he can pound sand. Recurring we may be making progress. Not sure yet. If he comes back with news we could possibly live with, I will pass it along.... I told him even if he came back at a number we would consider, it would be just that. I really dread even dealing with them. Bunch of clowns...


In the past they did cradle to the grave. The contractor that completed the initial would get the recurring. They called me and asked me to take a lawn for $35. I took it but it was a low price for the lot size. I received the audit invoice for $30, minus 4% for early pay. 
One lawn and already skimming off the low price. I asked them to reassign it.


----------



## HollandPPC

SWOH REO said:


> In the past they did cradle to the grave. The contractor that completed the initial would get the recurring. They called me and asked me to take a lawn for $35. I took it but it was a low price for the lot size. I received the audit invoice for $30, minus 4% for early pay.
> One lawn and already skimming off the low price. I asked them to reassign it.


Take no offense but why the heck would you take early pay and lose another 4% off their low prices.


----------



## RKRM

I spoke to Pam over at AMS and gave her our pricing matrix. I called her to verify that she received it, which she did. She reviewed it with me on the phone than put me on hold to show her manager. His name was Bill (Saleim and Bill are the negotiators). She came back on the line five minutes later said Bill thought that the pricing was reasonable and would call me back sometime that day. Not even five minutes latter Pam calls back and tells me, sorry at this time AMS is not negotiating pricies I now beleive that we need to wait it out and put there backs against the wall than when game time comes they have no one to work for them.


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> I spoke to Pam over at AMS and gave her our pricing matrix. I called her to verify that she received it, which she did. She reviewed it with me on the phone than put me on hold to show her manager. His name was Bill (Saleim and Bill are the negotiators). She came back on the line five minutes later said Bill thought that the pricing was reasonable and would call me back sometime that day. Not even five minutes latter Pam calls back and tells me, sorry at this time AMS is not negotiating pricies I now beleive that we need to wait it out and put there backs against the wall than when game time comes they have no one to work for them.


Don't take offense to this, but simply put it will always be a "next in line" approach for these companies. You are simply a commodity that can be traded in exchange for cheaper goods. There will ALWAYS be someone right behind you willing to take the work at their set pricing. 
Precisely why I left the biz. I know the value of MY work, and I know the value of the ACTUAL work being performed. As a business owner it was a simple business decision (without emotion), get out and handpick any work from that point forward. 
Honestly, I do hope/wish the mentality of holding out and forcing their hand would be a productive means to come to a "reasonable" pay scale for these services. Unfortunately reality is much different than hope. This business has become like ants to a drop of honey, it is over saturated at this point which is clearly defined by just how many regionals have sprouted up in the last 4-5 years. 

Rant over


----------



## HollandPPC

P3+ said:


> Don't take offense to this, but simply put it will always be a "next in line" approach for these companies. You are simply a commodity that can be traded in exchange for cheaper goods. There will ALWAYS be someone right behind you willing to take the work at their set pricing.
> Precisely why I left the biz. I know the value of MY work, and I know the value of the ACTUAL work being performed. As a business owner it was a simple business decision (without emotion), get out and handpick any work from that point forward.
> Honestly, I do hope/wish the mentality of holding out and forcing their hand would be a productive means to come to a "reasonable" pay scale for these services. Unfortunately reality is much different than hope. This business has become like ants to a drop of honey, it is over saturated at this point which is clearly defined by just how many regionals have sprouted up in the last 4-5 years.
> 
> Rant over


Agreed. That's what I have been trying to say through this whole thread.


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> Take no offense but why the heck would you take early pay and lose another 4% off their low prices.







This is one of the things that really irks me. Taking another 4% of the meager pay 
for paying you YOUR money in a timely fashion. Its nothing more than a gimmick on 
their part for screwing the contractors......... some more.

The entire P&P business model seems centered around one thing.


----------



## SwiftRes

BPWY said:


> This is one of the things that really irks me. Taking another 4% of the meager pay
> for paying you YOUR money in a timely fashion. Its nothing more than a gimmick on
> their part for screwing the contractors......... some more.
> 
> The entire P&P business model seems centered around one thing.


You can do invoice factoring on your company invoices for 1% per 10 days or so. This is something that 3rd party financial companies offer.

8-5 companies hold your money for 7-20 days if you are paid the Friday following the end of your pay period. 

My fleet gas card(wright express) for our trucks is due 20 days after I receive the bill, which is already 30 days after I started using gas that month so i use their money for 20-50 days.

My local landfill bills almost the same as my gas card above, so I get to use their money for up to 50 days.

I think 30 days is reasonable in this industry, and net 30 is a very common timeframe in B2B transactions. Companies that are 60-90 days are out of line, I believe, but I do not believe I have ever had a national take over 60, only small time regionals that probably have cash flow issues.


----------



## BPWY

This is why I like where my business is right now. 

Payment on the spot to two weeks. None over 30 days.

I never got enough trash outs to justify having an account at the landfill.
Fuel I always paid on the spot.


----------



## SwiftRes

BPWY said:


> This is why I like where my business is right now.
> 
> Payment on the spot to two weeks. None over 30 days.
> 
> I never got enough trash outs to justify having an account at the landfill.
> Fuel I always paid on the spot.


Yes working with the end consumer generally pays faster, retail, food, construction services to end consumer, etc. 

There's no limit for an account here at landfill. 

Safeguard pays pretty much 30-40 days like clockwork, I'm sure their system is setup to do that. Cyprexx can be a mess if you get a bad rep but if everything is submitted by the rep correctly they are about 30 days. 

Only issue I have had with 60+day payment has been with an agent. Took four or five months, around 5k. One check he deposited and spent and simply didn't pay me. He was paying me weekly pmts to pay it off, another two he never submitted my invoice/photos, so had to track down the asset manager.


----------



## BPWY

SG was always around 45 for me except their last one. 

Thanks to their inglorious website issues over the time I submitted the work it took 30 days for them
to process the order and another 35 to get paid. I was not happy about that. It was a over $4000 job.


----------



## Guest

Maybe they will have to bring the yahtz back to shore, and take the suits and rolexes off and possibly even get a little dirt under their fingernails. How many cyds does a benz hold??? Wow I would love to see that.


----------



## HollandPPC

Force Recon said:


> Maybe they will have to bring the yahtz back to shore, and take the suits and rolexes off and possibly even get a little dirt under their fingernails. How many cyds does a benz hold??? Wow I would love to see that.


Wow. Really nice post. Great intro and welcome. I shall call you FNG 18,648. 

Oh by the way have you got your vendor ID yet?


----------



## thanohano44

Force Recon said:


> Maybe they will have to bring the yahtz back to shore, and take the suits and rolexes off and possibly even get a little dirt under their fingernails. How many cyds does a benz hold??? Wow I would love to see that.


Yeah. And you and Adele are going to set fire to the rain too. Welcome.


----------



## Guest

Keep the brokers on board and informed, should probably set up secondary communications site; in the event this one gets shut down. No wet behing the ears contractor can complete fannie work to "fannie quality" especially at the proposed pricing being offered by this most recent national company taking over Michigan. This is one sitiuation were I agreee with the "union" idea, these people (if you want to call them that) are being beyond greedy, its absolutely absurd they even insult us with this pricing. A well trained and disciplined unit can obliterate empires.


----------



## Guest

I have not met this Adele person you speak of? Is this sarcasm?


----------



## HollandPPC

Force Recon said:


> Keep the brokers on board and informed, should probably set up secondary communications site; in the event this one gets shut down. No wet behing the ears contractor can complete fannie work to "fannie quality" especially at the proposed pricing being offered by this most recent national company taking over Michigan. This is one sitiuation were I agreee with the "union" idea, these people (if you want to call them that) are being beyond greedy, its absolutely absurd they even insult us with this pricing. A well trained and disciplined unit can obliterate empires.


Did you pony up your additional insured and jump through all the hoops just to get their pricing?
I wish you the best of luck 18,***.


----------



## thanohano44

Force Recon said:


> I have not met this Adele person you speak of? Is this sarcasm?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh6qXWmLprY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Did you pony up your additional insured and jump through all the hoops just to get their pricing?
> I wish you the best of luck 18,***.


Sure did Holland, Shame on me,!


----------



## Guest

Actually received 2 pricing sheets 1st one was bad enough, second one made me chuckle. Time to look private party. Its ashame how this field has been taken over the last 6 years. Its was a good hard honest living.


----------



## HollandPPC

Force Recon said:


> Sure did Holland, Shame on me,!


I would shame on you. Go ahead and add someone to your insurance before you know prices or anything. Smart move.


----------



## Guest

I take it you are one of the moderators here?


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Wow. Really nice post. Great intro and welcome. I shall call you FNG 18,648.
> 
> Oh by the way have you got your vendor ID yet?


 Hey holland is everybody a fng that join this site after june 2011?I WILL CALL YOU FNG 17,999


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Hey holland is everybody a fng that join this site after june 2011?I WILL CALL YOU FNG 17,999


I can live with that Mister secret agent preservation man. You made a real solid 6th post.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Take no offense but why the heck would you take early pay and lose another 4% off their low prices.


4% early pay only insures that your check is cut at day 45. Otherwise you have to wait another month.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I can live with that Mister secret agent preservation man. You made a real solid 6th post.


Get it right fng 17.999Thats mr.special agent preservation man to you.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I was already in there system for other work I had done.


sure you were.


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> sure you were.


Some of us have more connections than the average FNG who blindly signs up for every national, regional, etc and insures everyone in hopes of getting some crumbs.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Some of us have more connections than the average FNG who blindly signs up for every national, regional, etc and insures everyone in hopes of getting some crumbs.


Sure you have connections fng 1799.you will be working for crumbs & AMS on aug 1st:laughing:.


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Sure you have connections fng 1799.you will be working for crumbs & AMS on aug 1st:laughing:.


Actually their rate was so high I felt bad so I am working for a reduced rate just to help them out. Maybe you will see me around with my rusted out truck held together by duck tape.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Actually their rate was so high I felt bad so I am working for a reduced rate just to help them out. Maybe you will see me around with my rusted out truck held together by duck tape.


That a boy fng 17,999.We own the U.P. we name our rate and we get it:thumbsup:


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> That a boy fng 17,999.We own the U.P. we name our rate and we get it:thumbsup:


I am sure you do. I can only image your one man band cruising around the U.P. hoping for work. I get such a kick out of the scum that trolls around on here.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I am sure you do. I can only image your one man band cruising around the U.P. hoping for work. I get such a kick out of the scum that trolls around on here.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdiB3cISeBk
:clap:


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdiB3cISeBk
> :clap:


My dial up won't load it. What do I do now? Lol.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> My dial up won't load it. What do I do now? Lol.


17.999 Come work for me I will pay for your wireless:laughing:


----------



## Guest

Well I'm number 63,980 & a O.F. and your bantering is -------. You guys/gals can fill in the blank.


----------



## Guest

:QUOTE=FremontREO]Well I'm number 63,980 & a O.F. and your bantering is -------. You guys/gals can fill in the blank.[/QUOTE]

Awww shucks Fremont, me and 17999 go way back, were just havin fun:rockon:


----------



## Guest

Can I close this thread?


----------



## REO2Rentals

P3+ said:


> Don't take offense to this, but simply put it will always be a "next in line" approach for these companies. You are simply a commodity that can be traded in exchange for cheaper goods. There will ALWAYS be someone right behind you willing to take the work at their set pricing.
> Precisely why I left the biz. I know the value of MY work, and I know the value of the ACTUAL work being performed. As a business owner it was a simple business decision (without emotion), get out and handpick any work from that point forward.
> Honestly, I do hope/wish the mentality of holding out and forcing their hand would be a productive means to come to a "reasonable" pay scale for these services. Unfortunately reality is much different than hope. This business has become like ants to a drop of honey, it is over saturated at this point which is clearly defined by just how many regionals have sprouted up in the last 4-5 years.
> 
> Rant over





BamBamm5144 said:


> Can I close this thread?


NO!! don't close - this is like soap opera:clap::laughing:


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO said:


> NO!! don't close - this is like soap opera:clap::laughing:


I don't have the authority!


----------



## BPWY

BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't have the authority!






You could get some sort of action by calling Kent a    and a  .


I have little doubt that he'd be happy do to some thing to your happy little world. 
Whether or not it resulted in the thread being closed........... well only he knows the answer to that one.



:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

Did I hear my name? :whistling


----------



## BPWY

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Take no offense but why the heck would you take early pay and lose another 4% off their low prices.


I didn't. They just threw that in there on their own.


----------



## HollandPPC

SWOH REO said:


> I didn't. They just threw that in there on their own.


My mistake then.


----------



## Guest

*Ams*

Folks in Delaware FAS lost their work to AMS effective 8-1-2102. The brokers have not been notified yet. These AMS folks have been bugging me to fill out their paperwork. I did not bother until I did a Google search to see what the skinny was. Needless to say I can’t compete with the rates they pay. I don’t go below 25.00 a CY. I have learned to work smarter not harder. I have reduced staff and focused more on doing REO repair work and take a wait and see attitude with the initial reo service orders. The foreclosure laws in De changed last January and the sheriff sale sheets went from 44 pages monthly to 4 pages monthly. Even Altisource went to regional vendors making profitability become tougher. Hopefully the economy will pick up and the hacks and gypsys with the utility trailers will get back to doing whatever they did before they became unemployed and have time to surf Craig’s list. I also started buying the reo’s two years ago and I rehab them when my crews are slow and I rent them out. Once again working smarter not harder


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> I am not going to them for anwsers pal....Fannie work has been 80% of my business in MI for 4 years. This work puts food on the table for my employees and their families. When wolves come in to feed its up to the hunter to get rid of them. These leeches need to go. If you love them so much and think there prices are through the roof amazing start a forum called " I am the first in line to give AMS a reach around". This forum is for current AMS contractors to come forward and defend the pricing they work for, that simple. Once again no one has told me they can make it work and this is how.,,


Im going to let you fng in on a little secert how to make money with AMS.We call this the yooper trashout up here we use johndeer gators &snowmobills with garden trailer and hungry goats.1ST let goats loose in yard 2ND take all trash with chemicals to back 40 throw match run like HELL we have a local yooper on fire watch pay 12pk.bush beer.3RD go in house open all windows&doors put back pack blower on and give her hell son.4TH final cleaning powerwasher is the way to go works great.5TH goats did their job grass complete load goats off to next job.:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Im going to let you fng in on a little secert how to make money with AMS.We call this the yooper trashout up here we use johndeer gators &snowmobills with garden trailer and hungry goats.1ST let goats loose in yard 2ND take all trash with chemicals to back 40 throw match run like HELL we have a local yooper on fire watch pay 12pk.bush beer.3RD go in house open all windows&doors put back pack blower on and give her hell son.4TH final cleaning powerwasher is the way to go works great.5TH goats did their job grass complete load goats off to next job.:thumbsup:







You sure you're in MI?


Sounds like how it would be done in the ******* meca of Arkansas.


:laughing:


----------



## GTX63

Sounds like most of the new contractors we QC. :no:


----------



## HollandPPC

So how many of you will be in Detroit for the AMS MI conference on the 27th?


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> So how many of you will be in Detroit for the AMS MI conference on the 27th?


Not I :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> So how many of you will be in Detroit for the AMS MI conference on the 27th?


Not I. Even though I turned real nice profit on the last 2 jobs I did for them....the answer is no.


----------



## RKRM

In a nut shell this industry is fd... these sorry asses that show up to these " Industry days" and act like they are contractors and entertain there prices are a bunch of bottom feeders!! You are all a disgrace to call yourselves a contractor and give these greedy A$$ H  LES a reason to stay in business. You should be ashamed of yourselves. But by the looks of the people that work for them this is a step above MickeyD's where they probably recruited you:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: "Movin on up":clap::clap: :clap: This used to be a respectful, profitable business. What a shame!!! You are all setting this business up for failure.


----------



## SwiftRes

Have a bad day today?



RKRM said:


> In a nut shell this industry is fd... these sorry asses that show up to these " Industry days" and act like they are contractors and entertain there prices are a bunch of bottom feeders!! You are all a disgrace to call yourselves a contractor and give these greedy A$$ H  LES a reason to stay in business. You should be ashamed of yourselves. But by the looks of the people that work for them this is a step above MickeyD's where they probably recruited you:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: "Movin on up":clap::clap: :clap: This used to be a respectful, profitable business. What a shame!!! You are all setting this business up for failure.


----------



## RKRM

SwiftRes said:


> Have a bad day today?


Dont think your exempt these hacks will be working toward your neck of the woods... and guess who will be tucking there tail between their legs?? Yep you guessed it


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> So how many of you will be in Detroit for the AMS MI conference on the 27th?


Hey 17,999 did you have a front row seat today?:laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Hey 17,999 did you have a front row seat today?:laughing:


Well of course. I am sure you couldn't afford the gas to drive down from the UP ehhhh?


----------



## RKRM

So I will ask again who is working for them on August 1st?? Please put your name out there. I will say that I have done fannie for SG for the last 4 years and have very small complaints. So if you do Fannie work for AMS and can make money off of a 35cuyd flat rate allowable for $325.00 before discount please argue your point. If AMS thinks that there will be initials that have 1-3 cuyd and we as contractors will profit than I will GLADLY take my chances and accept a price per cuyd. Because they are WRONG. I also service a rural area where 8 out of 10 initials have 15+ cuyd, houses are on 2+ acres and 1800sqft +. Flat rate of $500 go  yourself OOOH that is before discount:thumbsup: So out of the 3000+ views of this post there is one turd out there that works for them that must have something to say:whistling:whistling:whistling BRING SAFEGUARD BACK OR MICHIGAN IS FED!!


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> So I will ask again who is working for them on August 1st?? Please put your name out there. I will say that I have done fannie for SG for the last 4 years and have very small complaints. So if you do Fannie work for AMS and can make money off of a 35cuyd flat rate allowable for $325.00 before discount please argue your point. If AMS thinks that there will be initials that have 1-3 cuyd and we as contractors will profit than I will GLADLY take my chances and accept a price per cuyd. Because they are WRONG. I also service a rural area where 8 out of 10 initials have 15+ cuyd, houses are on 2+ acres and 1800sqft +. Flat rate of $500 go  yourself OOOH that is before discount:thumbsup: So out of the 3000+ views of this post there is one turd out there that works for them that must have something to say:whistling:whistling:whistling BRING SAFEGUARD BACK OR MICHIGAN IS FED!!


Like I said before. It CAN be done. I totally agree that SG has been pretty solid to us for past few years. Give them the photos they want and no issues. All FNMA contractors need to get with you biggest and best brokers and get them on board. Fannie already pulled states from them in the past and they will do it again in MI. Michigan is a busy busy state for them. If they lost Indiana they can lose MI...


----------



## REO2Rentals

RKRM said:


> So I will ask again who is working for them on August 1st?? Please put your name out there. I will say that I have done fannie for SG for the last 4 years and have very small complaints. So if you do Fannie work for AMS and can make money off of a 35cuyd flat rate allowable for $325.00 before discount please argue your point. If AMS thinks that there will be initials that have 1-3 cuyd and we as contractors will profit than I will GLADLY take my chances and accept a price per cuyd. Because they are WRONG. I also service a rural area where 8 out of 10 initials have 15+ cuyd, houses are on 2+ acres and 1800sqft +. Flat rate of $500 go  yourself OOOH that is before discount:thumbsup: So out of the 3000+ views of this post there is one turd out there that works for them that must have something to say:whistling:whistling:whistling BRING SAFEGUARD BACK OR MICHIGAN IS FED!!


How much ams pay for flat rate? it is $325.00 or $500.00


----------



## RKRM

$325 for 35cuyd or less
$95 for janitorial
$80 up to one acre cut length does not mater 2" or 10ft
Total= $500 before 20% discount and chargebacks that they will make up.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You In?:thumbup:unless you get nothing but cfk condos with 1-2 cuyd you will make out. Thats not the case where I am at.


----------



## BPWY

RKRM said:


> So I will ask again who is working for them on August 1st?? Please put your name out there. I will say that I have done fannie for SG for the last 4 years and have very small complaints. So if you do Fannie work for AMS and can make money off of a 35cuyd flat rate allowable for $325.00 before discount please argue your point. If AMS thinks that there will be initials that have 1-3 cuyd and we as contractors will profit than I will GLADLY take my chances and accept a price per cuyd. Because they are WRONG. I also service a rural area where 8 out of 10 initials have 15+ cuyd, houses are on 2+ acres and 1800sqft +. Flat rate of $500 go  yourself OOOH that is before discount:thumbsup: So out of the 3000+ views of this post there is one turd out there that works for them that must have something to say:whistling:whistling:whistling BRING SAFEGUARD BACK OR MICHIGAN IS FED!!







Same here, I have not done a single Fannie for SG in the last two years that didn't have AT LEAST 15 yrds in it. 
Some were A LOT more. And filthy nasty dirty, like take 16 man hours dirty just to clean the place up to the point where you MIGHT get merry maids in to finish cleaning it.


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> $325 for 35cuyd or less
> $95 for janitorial
> $80 up to one acre cut length does not mater 2" or 10ft
> Total= $500 before 20% discount and chargebacks that they will make up.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You In?:thumbup:unless you get nothing but cfk condos with 1-2 cuyd you will make out. Thats not the case where I am at.


*$80 up to one acre cut length does not mater 2" or 10ft*
Matters using my equipment, have alot of compaines are trying to reduce there cost for initail lawns! The problem with this is the extra wear on our mowers (reason I charge so mush to cut tall grass)(it`s hard belts bearing ,blades,hydo pump,ect) I think I have said in the past really hate these companies going to a Flat rate scale, it doesn`t work!


----------



## REO2Rentals

RKRM said:


> $325 for 35cuyd or less
> $95 for janitorial
> $80 up to one acre cut length does not mater 2" or 10ft
> Total= $500 before 20% discount and chargebacks that they will make up.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You In?:thumbup:unless you get nothing but cfk condos with 1-2 cuyd you will make out. Thats not the case where I am at.


I'm not that smart to cut my own throat:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

MichiganREO said:


> I'm not that smart to cut my own throat:laughing:


I was offered about 2.5 times that and told them to F off. Just refuse their work. They'll come back to you for what you want. Unless that have a ton of hacks waiting behind. 

I caught their other hacks in AZ taking their debris and dropping it off at another AMS job to boost it to 60+cyds to get $20 per cyd. Still quite impossible to make money at that rate.


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> I was offered about 2.5 times that and told them to F off. Just refuse their work. They'll come back to you for what you want. Unless that have a ton of hacks waiting behind.
> 
> I caught their other hacks in AZ taking their debris and dropping it off at another AMS job to boost it to 60+cyds to get $20 per cyd. Still quite impossible to make money at that rate.


With the new FNMA BS in MI it is $20 a CYD before 20% discount. So $16 a cube, f$#* off!!!!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> With the new FNMA BS in MI it is $20 a CYD before 20% discount. So $16 a cube, f$#* off!!!!!!!


That's awful.


----------



## SwiftRes

RKRM said:


> $325 for 35cuyd or less
> $95 for janitorial
> $80 up to one acre cut length does not mater 2" or 10ft
> Total= $500 before 20% discount and chargebacks that they will make up.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup
> 
> You In?:thumbup:unless you get nothing but cfk condos with 1-2 cuyd you will make out. Thats not the case where I am at.


They offered me 600-700 for all those services. Seems very state specific.


----------



## REO2Rentals

RKRM said:


> $325 for 35cuyd or less
> $95 for janitorial
> $80 up to one acre cut length does not mater 2" or 10ft
> Total= $500 before 20% discount and chargebacks that they will make up.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You In?:thumbup:unless you get nothing but cfk condos with 1-2 cuyd you will make out. Thats not the case where I am at.





SwiftRes said:


> They offered me 600-700 for all those services. Seems very state specific.


before disc. or after disc. 20%


----------



## SwiftRes

MichiganREO said:


> before disc. or after disc. 20%


Didn't get that far. I will ask.


----------



## BPWY

Before I am sure.

So many of my SG Fannie jobs were in the $1500 to $3000 range I still wouldn't be able to do ams for their flat rates.
The houses I see are loaded with trash.


----------



## Guest

I've had them send me at least 20 emails as of today want me to sign on. I sent one back explaining I would have to pass because I couldn't make a profit from thier prices. They want employees not independent contractors. I would love to supply them with quality work but the price has to be right for my business.


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> $325 for 35cuyd or less
> $95 for janitorial
> $80 up to one acre cut length does not mater 2" or 10ft
> Total= $500 before 20% discount and chargebacks that they will make up.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You In?:thumbup:unless you get nothing but cfk condos with 1-2 cuyd you will make out. Thats not the case where I am at.


I do Fannie work for AMS in Massachusetts and I have never seen there prices that low.I will be doing Fannie Mae in NH AUG 1 and my prices are not even close to your prices.

I have been working with AMS for a few years and love working for them.I score high and usually only lose about 7% discount,have meet many great brokers.

You are comparing Safeguard to AMS apples to apples they are all out to screw us,just have to pick your posion to fight.

I was doing Fannie for FAS last month and they are no better.

Hold out,don't work.

I have seen Safeguard prices and why you are all bent out of shape over ams prices is beyond me,safeguard is worse for me up here than AMS


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I was offered about 2.5 times that and told them to F off. Just refuse their work. They'll come back to you for what you want. Unless that have a ton of hacks waiting behind.
> 
> I caught their other hacks in AZ taking their debris and dropping it off at another AMS job to boost it to 60+cyds to get $20 per cyd. Still quite impossible to make money at that rate.


And this is why I do good for AMS,I am always there to fix other hacks problems,and I just charge them a whole of money to fix it.

Let these other hacks come in make a mess and we will all be there to make money and fix the mistakes.


----------



## REO2Rentals

Down to $290.00 for 35 cyd - Roll off contain cost $350.00 per 30 cyd


----------



## Guest

Just talked to them, they are up to $45 for routine lawn, 100 for win, and inital service is up to $750. $35 for maid. They must be getting running out of options, pay still sucks


----------



## HollandPPC

wmhlc said:


> Just talked to them, they are up to $45 for routine lawn, 100 for win, and inital service is up to $750. $35 for maid. They must be getting running out of options, pay still sucks


Really?


----------



## Guest

Yep they said all prices are flexible in our area. Grand rapids must be low on contractors


----------



## HollandPPC

wmhlc said:


> Yep they said all prices are flexible in our area. Grand rapids must be low on contractors


We cover there. LOL. About ten other guys I know too.

Also the odds if them increasing their pricing are about as good as me $h*t turning purple and tasting like rainbow sherbet.


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO said:


> Down to $290.00 for 35 cyd - Roll off contain cost $350.00 per 30 cyd


You guys this is really quite simple. Why try to lead into it emotionally. If you can make it work, while still holding onto your integrity and dignity, than go for it. 

In California, the effective rate they are willing to pay is 16.00 for a maid service, and 25 for a lawn up to an acre. Thi is truely ridiculous. My guess is that they realize they have signed a bad contract, and they are hiring anyone with a pulse in the state. They will lose 50% of those people while the rest do things ethically grey, and try to get away with it as long as they can.

I am not willing to do that. I would rather close it down than sacrifice my ethics and our reputation. 

So you have to ask yourself which end of things you want to be on. The prices do not work in this industry. Plain and simple. If I can, I plan on reaching out to Fannie Mae directly. They might want to know they are about to have 300 vendors in California dumping haz mat wherever thay can to make a buck.


----------



## thanohano44

warranpiece said:


> You guys this is really quite simple. Why try to lead into it emotionally. If you can make it work, while still holding onto your integrity and dignity, than go for it.
> 
> In California, the effective rate they are willing to pay is 16.00 for a maid service, and 25 for a lawn up to an acre. Thi is truely ridiculous. My guess is that they realize they have signed a bad contract, and they are hiring anyone with a pulse in the state. They will lose 50% of those people while the rest do things ethically grey, and try to get away with it as long as they can.
> 
> I am not willing to do that. I would rather close it down than sacrifice my ethics and our reputation.
> 
> So you have to ask yourself which end of things you want to be on. The prices do not work in this industry. Plain and simple. If I can, I plan on reaching out to Fannie Mae directly. They might want to know they are about to have 300 vendors in California dumping haz mat wherever thay can to make a buck.


A liberal who makes sense and understands money? There is hope for the left. Lol


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> A liberal who makes sense and understands money? There is hope for the left. Lol





Maybe he's one of the three nonlibs in the state.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Maybe he's one of the three nonlibs in the state.


A non lib lib? Only a lib would say that. Like a straight homosexual. Lol


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> A non lib lib? Only a lib would say that. Like a straight homosexual. Lol


YOU would know about that.



Lol


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> YOU would know about that.
> 
> Lol


Yup. Want to make another movie broke back vernal.


----------



## BPWY

I've never been to venereal.



But I heard you were.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I've never been to venereal.
> 
> But I heard you were.


You know if it wasn't for that area in 2009. I would have lost it all. I was doing bout $18k a month there. I still hate the place.


----------



## Guest

:whistling:whistling


wmhlc said:


> Just talked to them, they are up to $45 for routine lawn, 100 for win, and inital service is up to $750. $35 for maid. They must be getting running out of options, pay still sucks


:whistling:no::whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> :whistling:whistling
> 
> :whistling:no::whistling:whistling:whistling


I hate to agree with Mr. Agent whatever but totally calling BS on price increase.


----------



## Guest

:laughing:


HollandPPC said:


> I hate to agree with Mr. Agent whatever but totally calling BS on price increase.


BS is what is mr.27 counties qc for FNMA:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling now get in the kitchen and make dinner:laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> :laughing:
> 
> BS is what is mr.27 counties qc for FNMA:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling now get in the kitchen and make dinner:laughing:


Don't worry we don't do the UP.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Don't worry we don't do the UP.


Come on up I will buy you A beer and you can make me a sandwich


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Come on up I will buy you A beer and you can make me a sandwich


I believe it is called sammich ehh???


----------



## GTX63

Would you like a pickle with that?


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> You know if it wasn't for that area in 2009. I would have lost it all. I was doing bout $18k a month there. I still hate the place.






Don't blame you for hating it, from what I've heard.

Some days a guy gotta do what a guy gotta do to keep things together.

A small business owner makes sacrifices that few people know about and even less appreciate just to keep the lights on.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> A liberal who makes sense and understands money? There is hope for the left. Lol


Ha! Thanks (I think.)

I am more of a centerist. But either way, I know theft when I see it. Non-lib lib? Maybe. Just without the gay part (but nothing wrong with them of course). 

Anywho.....so back to AMS. Turn down work you cannot afford to do! Hold onto that last shred of dignity! :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

Look at the last page of this thread. http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?p=547&posted=1#post547

The AMS recruiter majorly trips himself up and yet doesn't have what it takes to man up and admit hes wrong.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Would you like a pickle with that?


Thats HOLLANDS pickle now spit it out:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Thats HOLLANDS pickle now spit it out:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Oh lord. Have fun working for slave wages tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

HUGE JOKE! they expect so much from the contractors but pay so little, it is not worth it we lost out more then we gained. we had been with ams for years went through several different coordinators for our area, no one knows how to communicate except the project managers, and to top it off last year was the last year we could negotiate any prices and now we can't budge off any of their "set" prices, very glad to be done with that.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> We cover there. LOL. About ten other guys I know too.
> 
> Also the odds if them increasing their pricing are about as good as me $h*t turning purple and tasting like rainbow sherbet.


Love that line:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Oh lord. Have fun working for slave wages tomorrow.


AMS working out for you ?:thumbup:


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> AMS working out for you ?:thumbup:


Oh yeah. I actually took a pay cut to help them out. 

$25 WNTZ
$12 Janitorial 
$16 initial lawn
$8 CYD 
$2 Tires
$.50 Switch Covers
$.25 gas line caps

All of this before 20% discount. How's about you?


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Oh yeah. I actually took a pay cut to help them out.
> 
> $25 WNTZ
> $12 Janitorial
> $16 initial lawn
> $8 CYD
> $2 Tires
> $.50 Switch Covers
> $.25 gas line caps
> 
> All of this before 20% discount. How's about you?


You are overpaid my friend.


----------



## Guest

I posted this on the other forum about these jabrones and I'm still fired so I figured ide share it. 

These guys are a joke. God I cannot stand AMS !!! To boast an ego like they do, lie to potential vendors about pricing, like we are fkng stupid. " FNMA sets the prices not us, we only make the discount". Come on you clowns. This Robbie guy is prob one of their in house debris donkeys trying to get under our skin. AMS recruiters are probably not going to come on to this forum and post the bs he has. 

Their time is coming. The Atlanta HOC has already rebid the FSM to attempt to get more contracts in smaller companies hands. HUD got a ton of flak for how the FSM awards went. AMS getting a part of 40 whatever states is completely what HUD is not about. So look for the other HOC's to follow suit. Even if they get the remaining 3 extensions they will not do any HUD work after this contract goes out for rebid. 

I really just cannot stand anything about these bottom feeders. Ernie is a crook. 

And its safe to assume if "Robbie" used to own a lawn care and jumped fences to AMS he really sucked and would never make it anyway. 

.....my rant, done lol


----------



## Guest

Holland, How many benchmark inspections you done so far? How they look? We have done 4 and they are what expected. A joke. Absolute terrible quality. Blatant disregard for what FNMA is looking for. I would venture to assume you are finding same thing....


----------



## Guest

damaton said:


> I posted this on the other forum about these jabrones and I'm still fired so I figured ide share it.
> 
> These guys are a joke. God I cannot stand AMS !!! To boast an ego like they do, lie to potential vendors about pricing, like we are fkng stupid. " FNMA sets the prices not us, we only make the discount". Come on you clowns. This Robbie guy is prob one of their in house debris donkeys trying to get under our skin. AMS recruiters are probably not going to come on to this forum and post the bs he has.
> 
> Their time is coming. The Atlanta HOC has already rebid the FSM to attempt to get more contracts in smaller companies hands. HUD got a ton of flak for how the FSM awards went. AMS getting a part of 40 whatever states is completely what HUD is not about. So look for the other HOC's to follow suit. Even if they get the remaining 3 extensions they will not do any HUD work after this contract goes out for rebid.
> 
> I really just cannot stand anything about these bottom feeders. Ernie is a crook.
> 
> And its safe to assume if "Robbie" used to own a lawn care and jumped fences to AMS he really sucked and would never make it anyway.
> 
> .....my rant, done lol


Wow ,so how you really feel? Myself I get jscked around I stop working for them.


----------



## HollandPPC

damaton said:


> Holland, How many benchmark inspections you done so far? How they look? We have done 4 and they are what expected. A joke. Absolute terrible quality. Blatant disregard for what FNMA is looking for. I would venture to assume you are finding same thing....


Hit nail on the head. Not one Benchmark has passed.


----------



## Guest

We were a specialty sub for them in CA- Roofing and Mold. 

They sent me PP work. 

I told them we don't do that. 11 times- to 11 people.

We were notified we were late on recurring serivces.

I told them I not only did not do any initials for them - but we don't do recurring services. 

They sent more pp jobs. 

I fired them! Booted straight off my list.


----------



## Guest

They never did send a work order for the services we had agreed to provide them. 

Disorganized bunch of lunatics. :no:


----------



## Guest

damaton said:


> I posted this on the other forum about these jabrones and I'm still fired so I figured ide share it.
> 
> These guys are a joke. God I cannot stand AMS !!! To boast an ego like they do, lie to potential vendors about pricing, like we are fkng stupid. " FNMA sets the prices not us, we only make the discount". Come on you clowns. This Robbie guy is prob one of their in house debris donkeys trying to get under our skin. AMS recruiters are probably not going to come on to this forum and post the bs he has.
> 
> Their time is coming. The Atlanta HOC has already rebid the FSM to attempt to get more contracts in smaller companies hands. HUD got a ton of flak for how the FSM awards went. AMS getting a part of 40 whatever states is completely what HUD is not about. So look for the other HOC's to follow suit. Even if they get the remaining 3 extensions they will not do any HUD work after this contract goes out for rebid.
> 
> I really just cannot stand anything about these bottom feeders. Ernie is a crook.
> 
> And its safe to assume if "Robbie" used to own a lawn care and jumped fences to AMS he really sucked and would never make it anyway.
> 
> .....my rant, done lol


Your rant about AMS is the same way I feel about safeguard.

I have enjoyed my time with AMS for 2 years and I am happy that they received Fannie in NH,I was getting tired of doing Fannie in Massachusetts and Vermont


----------



## Guest

AMS keeping everybody busy?


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> AMS keeping everybody busy?


GREAT!!! They just gave me a helicopter with a brush hog attachment so I can do re-cuts all across MI.


----------



## GTX63

Your blowing all your clippings into my yard.


----------



## HollandPPC

GTX63 said:


> Your blowing all your clippings into my yard.


It also bags the clippings too. Must be some other preservation guy.


----------



## GTX63

I must have misread the magnet on the door.


----------



## BPWY

Around here I see a lot of the pee wee lawn service crowd that have such small magnetics that you can't read them unless you are standing beside their truck.

I wonder what the point is to even have one that small.


----------



## RKRM

The countdown has begun for these hacks to lose their contract! I cant stand these turds!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Around here I see a lot of the pee wee lawn service crowd that have such small magnetics that you can't read them unless you are standing beside their truck.
> 
> I wonder what the point is to even have one that small.


only Magnetic sign I have are my DOT number`s and put them on my doors when I have to. I do very little public work ,not sure they have signs if all there doing PP work!:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

damaton said:


> Holland, How many benchmark inspections you done so far? How they look? We have done 4 and they are what expected. A joke. Absolute terrible quality. Blatant disregard for what FNMA is looking for. I would venture to assume you are finding same thing....


Kinda like the Safeguard ones out here. Can't clean a house for what SG pays. Broker asked me to take a look at a FNMA that SG completed a few weeks ago. Here is what i found. FWIW this property was broom swept and no debris. If i had done this for AMS after i paid my cleaners i would have put $400 in my pocket on the flat rate that AMS was paying. SG paid these guys $120 for clean and $100 for lawn. (they cut the overgrown lot and tossed the clippings over the fence onto the edge of a farmers hay field.) They got $52 for 2 yards of 2" wide high quality Plantation style wood mini blinds.the broker was pissed about them removing. (we would have cleaned them) Probably $1000 worth of blinds or more. It's no wonder they half azzed it..


----------



## mtmtnman

All i can say is the agents are wishing for AMS to take Montana back over. SG is doing an EXTREMELY CRAPPY job!! Things being removed from homes than should not be. Grass clipping being dumped in neighbors fields. Extremely crappy cleaning. MH landscaping doing recuts for $20 and Screwguard is getting there $20 worth for sure. In 2.5 years i collected over a quarter million dollars from AMS with VERY few issues. Every great once in a while the audit was a few days late and i had to make corrections on almost every one but this was handled very well. I qualified for early pay for 31 months in a row and missed the preferred vendor bonus only twice. I was paid withing 2 weeks of the end of the month the work was completed in. Even got the $5,000 top vendor bonus in July 2011. With SG cutting the price nearly in half from what i WAS getting with AMS i just told all my help they would have to find other employment. Really sucks for them but i have to look after my family first. I would GLADLY work for AMS again. (at the rates i had negotiated and no less)


----------



## Guest

Don't forget to get your Property Preservation Field Services Certification


----------



## Guest

P3+ said:


> Don't forget to get your Property Preservation Field Services Certification


I am so tired of those emails. I don't even work with them!


----------



## Guest

Same here. I even got 3 phone calls about it from some number in FL. Getting a bit annoying.


----------



## RKRM

mtmtnman said:


> Kinda like the Safeguard ones out here. Can't clean a house for what SG pays. Broker asked me to take a look at a FNMA that SG completed a few weeks ago. Here is what i found. FWIW this property was broom swept and no debris. If i had done this for AMS after i paid my cleaners i would have put $400 in my pocket on the flat rate that AMS was paying. SG paid these guys $120 for clean and $100 for lawn. (they cut the overgrown lot and tossed the clippings over the fence onto the edge of a farmers hay field.) They got $52 for 2 yards of 2" wide high quality Plantation style wood mini blinds.the broker was pissed about them removing. (we would have cleaned them) Probably $1000 worth of blinds or more. It's no wonder they half azzed it
> 
> AMS is offering us $290.00 up to 35 cuyd and $110.00 initial cleaning how in the world do you make money at this rate. They said they would bump it up to $400.00 and I told they they very sincere but shove it up your A$$!! An average trash out in my area is 25 cuyd. We completed over 40+ initials a month for 4 years with SG and cleared over 500K a year we wont touch that with ASSet managment slobs! At least SG pays for oil removal, their safety hazards are double, and you don't have to sit on the phone to get approval to install an outlet cover!. There were 2 contractors in my zone for 4 years with SG with a 95% on time rating. Now I imagine their is 20+ contractors that dont know their head from their A$$!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> mtmtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like the Safeguard ones out here. Can't clean a house for what SG pays. Broker asked me to take a look at a FNMA that SG completed a few weeks ago. Here is what i found. FWIW this property was broom swept and no debris. If i had done this for AMS after i paid my cleaners i would have put $400 in my pocket on the flat rate that AMS was paying. SG paid these guys $120 for clean and $100 for lawn. (they cut the overgrown lot and tossed the clippings over the fence onto the edge of a farmers hay field.) They got $52 for 2 yards of 2" wide high quality Plantation style wood mini blinds.the broker was pissed about them removing. (we would have cleaned them) Probably $1000 worth of blinds or more. It's no wonder they half azzed it
> 
> AMS is offering us $290.00 up to 35 cuyd and $110.00 initial cleaning how in the world do you make money at this rate. They said they would bump it up to $400.00 and I told they they very sincere but shove it up your A$$!! An average trash out in my area is 25 cuyd. We completed over 40+ initials a month for 4 years with SG and cleared over 500K a year we wont touch that with ASSet managment slobs! At least SG pays for oil removal, their safety hazards are double, and you don't have to sit on the phone to get approval to install an outlet cover!. There were 2 contractors in my zone for 4 years with SG with a 95% on time rating. Now I imagine their is 20+ contractors that dont know their head from their A$$!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I seen holland in a helicopter in your zone.
Click to expand...


----------



## mtmtnman

RKRM said:


> mtmtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like the Safeguard ones out here. Can't clean a house for what SG pays. Broker asked me to take a look at a FNMA that SG completed a few weeks ago. Here is what i found. FWIW this property was broom swept and no debris. If i had done this for AMS after i paid my cleaners i would have put $400 in my pocket on the flat rate that AMS was paying. SG paid these guys $120 for clean and $100 for lawn. (they cut the overgrown lot and tossed the clippings over the fence onto the edge of a farmers hay field.) They got $52 for 2 yards of 2" wide high quality Plantation style wood mini blinds.the broker was pissed about them removing. (we would have cleaned them) Probably $1000 worth of blinds or more. It's no wonder they half azzed it
> 
> AMS is offering us $290.00 up to 35 cuyd and $110.00 initial cleaning how in the world do you make money at this rate. They said they would bump it up to $400.00 and I told they they very sincere but shove it up your A$$!! An average trash out in my area is 25 cuyd. We completed over 40+ initials a month for 4 years with SG and cleared over 500K a year we wont touch that with ASSet managment slobs! At least SG pays for oil removal, their safety hazards are double, and you don't have to sit on the phone to get approval to install an outlet cover!. There were 2 contractors in my zone for 4 years with SG with a 95% on time rating. Now I imagine their is 20+ contractors that dont know their head from their A$$!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously there are people willing to work cheap where your at. They where 2.5X that price here. I honestly can't remember the last time i had more than half a pickup load of trash. Between cash for keys and proper conveyance most debris is already gone. Here is a letter from a broker tonight. SG is not well loved here....
> 
> _Per our conversation: Here is the loan # for L******, assignment was made on the 16th as of the 23rd an hour ago no work had been started, also I had requested that prior to the dewint the system be pressure tested, I received emails stating it would be done. I really needed this done so I could complete my BPO with at least some idea of the condition of plumbing and the well. I was already 2 days overdue on my BPO, I really needed to get the dewint completed, I felt I had no choice other than to hire someone to pressure test and dewint. Fortunately ****** ****** was available but it cost me $140 out of pocket because Safeguard couldn't handle the job.The sad part is that someone is going to paid for the dewint and I'll be out $140. To bad Safeguard doesn't publish a number to escalate, oh that's right they sub it out to anybody who can draw a breath, so who would a guy call? Boy I long for the days when I had AMS and a phone number with someone on the other end who cared.
> _
> 
> The brokers are receiving ZERO COMMUNICATION from SG corporate. Just an e-mail from the SG contractor when they get the assignment. SG contractor is not checking with broker before disposing of Blinds, Paint Ect. 90% of the time these items where left by my company per brokers request if they where in good condition and paint matched for touch up. 2 weeks ago a SG contractor tossed out $1200 worth of 2" wide plantation window blinds. I had done a deed in lieu on the property the month before and all the blinds would have needed was a quick wipedown. The SG contractor needed the blinds for "debris" so they could make a few more bucks as SG pays for chit if the house is already debris free.
> 
> I was also informed they will be doing wints 9/1 NONE of the brokers here want wints done this soon. SG likely will not call to check and see if a property is closing or if a home inspection is scheduled. This has been a problem with other REO's SG handled before they got FNMA. They would go wint a property and the next day the home inspector would show up and the water was not on. A home inspector WILL NOT turn water on so now the inspector bills the buyer for a return trip and has to wait from a week to 10 days for a dewint. SG biggest problem is SERIOUS lack of communication................
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

I was told to email SG for a trip charge on a grass cut 320 miles away round trip, email was sent 7/29/2012...this morning I had a reply telling me the wo was already closed out, no chit it was closed out its been almost a month!


----------



## mtmtnman

Tall Tarantula said:


> I was told to email SG for a trip charge on a grass cut 320 miles away round trip, email was sent 7/29/2012...this morning I had a reply telling me the wo was already closed out, no chit it was closed out its been almost a month!



$5 an hour help in the Ohio office is pretty slow eh???:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> mtmtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like the Safeguard ones out here. Can't clean a house for what SG pays. Broker asked me to take a look at a FNMA that SG completed a few weeks ago. Here is what i found. FWIW this property was broom swept and no debris. If i had done this for AMS after i paid my cleaners i would have put $400 in my pocket on the flat rate that AMS was paying. SG paid these guys $120 for clean and $100 for lawn. (they cut the overgrown lot and tossed the clippings over the fence onto the edge of a farmers hay field.) They got $52 for 2 yards of 2" wide high quality Plantation style wood mini blinds.the broker was pissed about them removing. (we would have cleaned them) Probably $1000 worth of blinds or more. It's no wonder they half azzed it
> 
> AMS is offering us $290.00 up to 35 cuyd and $110.00 initial cleaning how in the world do you make money at this rate. They said they would bump it up to $400.00 and I told they they very sincere but shove it up your A$$!! An average trash out in my area is 25 cuyd. We completed over 40+ initials a month for 4 years with SG and cleared over 500K a year we wont touch that with ASSet managment slobs! At least SG pays for oil removal, their safety hazards are double, and you don't have to sit on the phone to get approval to install an outlet cover!. There were 2 contractors in my zone for 4 years with SG with a 95% on time rating. Now I imagine their is 20+ contractors that dont know their head from their A$$!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what to do to nfg easy to with I am from a boss hog zone and I am the boss.
Click to expand...


----------



## RKRM

I seen a AZ REO doing an initial service order in the area I cover. They seemed like the most professional company I ran into so far from AMS. But I still dont understand how they can work at such low wages AMS is offering??? especially with all the nice equipment they have. Has anyone been offered more than $400.00 up to 35 cuyd and what counties do you cover?


----------



## RKRM

So I am safe to say everyone got on their knees and got to work... You all are working for this??? What a shame!


----------



## HollandPPC

RKRM said:


> So I am safe to say everyone got on their knees and got to work... You all are working for this??? What a shame!


Seems to be. Wonder if everyone got a helicopter like me.


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> Seems to be. Wonder if everyone got a helicopter like me.



My fiend that is working for SG needs a helicopter to cover the 30,000 Sq Mile zone he has!!!!


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> My fiend that is working for SG needs a helicopter to cover the 30,000 Sq Mile zone he has!!!!


I will pull some strings at AMS and see what I can do.


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> I will pull some strings at AMS and see what I can do.


LOL! Him and i both worked for AMS in different areas. We had trip charges arranged with them on anything over 60 miles. For example, i regularly got $100 trip charge for a 180 mile round trip to the next town west of us....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! Him and i both worked for AMS in different areas. We had trip charges arranged with them on anything over 60 miles. For example, i regularly got $100 trip charge for a 180 mile round trip to the next town west of us....


3 HOUR drive time + gas=dumb ass


----------



## GTX63

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> 3 HOUR drive time + gas=dumb ass


Once you get some business you'll understand to plot more than one stop on your route.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Once you get some business you'll understand to plot more than one stop on your route.


Anorther dumb ass.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! Him and i both worked for AMS in different areas. We had trip charges arranged with them on anything over 60 miles. For example, i regularly got $100 trip charge for a 180 mile round trip to the next town west of us....


I also regularly cover that same town. My math looks like this:

3 Hours travel X 5-6 work orders X Travel charge per WO X $45 minimum per WO (average $75) = A very GOOD day for a 1 man crew!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Reospecialagent has NEVER been west of the Mississippi the way it seems. Our bigger towns are 100+ miles apart with a few 200-300 people hamlets in between. My town population is 20,000, The town in my post above is population 2,700 and the only town in between is 1/3rd of the way there with 850 people. For REOspecialagent, that is like driving from Ann Arbor to Saginaw without so much as a fuel stop in between. When i USED to do inspections i would cover 7,000 - 8,000 miles a month for 600 + - inspections. If you want to put food on the table here you travel. I regularly see more windshield time than work time. The IRS allowable is .55 a mile and that's what i am able to bill. The truck burns about $20 an hour in diesel at current fuel prices. That leaves about $21 an hour for me. My vehicle cost is around 10 cents a mile (without fuel) as pay cash for good used trucks so i am out nothing by making these remote trips. Many people couldn't live here, most do not have the understanding how we live..........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Reospecialagent has NEVER been west of the Mississippi the way it seems.








He has the same mind set that the nationals do. 
All of your work is with in 3 miles because thats how metropolitan DFW is or the twin cities.


Nothing could be farther from the truth. My zip code is 250 sq miles and is probably one of the smallest zips in the county.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> He has the same mind set that the nationals do.
> All of your work is with in 3 miles because thats how metropolitan DFW is or the twin cities.
> 
> 
> Nothing could be farther from the truth. My zip code is 250 sq miles and is probably one of the smallest zips in the county.



Mine is 374 Sq Miles and my county is 5256 Sq Miles with a population of 91,301 as of 2011. (that's a little over 17 people per sq mile:clap


----------



## BPWY

My county has just over 400 more people as of 2010 with 2688 sq miles.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> My county has just over 400 more people as of 2010 with 2688 sq miles.



Double the density eh???


----------



## Guest

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Anorther dumb ass.



Mirror mirror on the wall who's the most _special_ of them all.......


----------



## HollandPPC

P3+ said:


> Mirror mirror on the wall who's the most special of them all.......


I thought I pissed off a lot of people on here. Apparently there are others more "special" than myself.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I thought I pissed off a lot of people on here.


You do.


----------



## HollandPPC

PropPresPro said:


> You do.


I look at it as a good dose of reality to all the morons and FNGs.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I look at it as a good dose of reality to all the morons and FNGs.


You don't feel that a big group hug is better?


----------



## HollandPPC

PropPresPro said:


> You don't feel that a big group hug is better?


We could all try it and see what happens.


----------



## RKRM

I hate AMS


----------



## mtmtnman

RKRM said:


> I hate AMS


I hate Safeguard. While i could negotiate with AMS for what i needed Safeguard is too bull headed to even talk. If i was to have done the 6 houses Safeguard got from Fannie here this month i would have made less than half what AMS would have paid. 5 had less than 1 Cu Yd debris and the last one had around 10 Cu yds. (I do the rekeys for the brokers so i see the homes ahead of time)


----------



## Guest

P3+ said:


> Mirror mirror on the wall who's the most _special_ of them all.......


Must be the special "midwesterners"


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I hate Safeguard. While i could negotiate with AMS for what i needed Safeguard is too bull headed to even talk. If i was to have done the 6 houses Safeguard got from Fannie here this month i would have made less than half what AMS would have paid. 5 had less than 1 Cu Yd debris and the last one had around 10 Cu yds. (I do the rekeys for the brokers so i see the homes ahead of time)


I hate both the same. I can't like one more than the other. You're a better man than I.


----------



## mtmtnman

I really don't care for any national but AMS made me a LOT of $$$$$$ the last few years..............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I really don't care for any national but AMS made me a LOT of $$$$$$ the last few years..............





You well know that most folks didn't.

No gravy train lasts forever.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> You well know that most folks didn't.
> 
> No gravy train lasts forever.


You need to post an intro.

Main page, introduction forum. Thanks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:hammer::hammer:


RKRM said:


> I hate AMS


I love ams starting a crew in holland next week you fng in helicopters are going down.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> You well know that most folks didn't.
> 
> No gravy train lasts forever.


We had our share of low ballers here. In other words people who accepted their pricing. Myself and the only other contractor in this area negotiated our pricing and stood our ground. When the low ballers couldn't handle the work, we started getting more and more. Pretty soon we were getting it all because there was no low ballers left to do the work.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> We had our share of low ballers here. In other words people who accepted their pricing. Myself and the only other contractor in this area negotiated our pricing and stood our ground. When the low ballers couldn't handle the work, we started getting more and more. Pretty soon we were getting it all because there was no low ballers left to do the work.


Why not stand your ground with sg?


----------



## HollandPPC

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> :hammer::hammer:
> 
> I love ams starting a crew in holland next week you fng in helicopters are going down.


It's all good I retro fitted my helicopter with special turd seeking missiles. No fear of them moving in, or you for that matter.


----------



## mtmtnman

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Why not stand your ground with sg?


They won't even play ball. Add to that the cost of e&o, the "we only see 40 yards not the 60 you bid", the fraudulent chargebacks and the hours uploading and the whole deal isn't worth it.


----------



## GTX63

Yep, that is about how it is.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> They won't even play ball. Add to that the cost of e&o, the "we only see 40 yards not the 60 you bid", the fraudulent chargebacks and the hours uploading and the whole deal isn't worth it.






You sound a lot like Walter.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> They won't even play ball. Add to that the cost of e&o, the "we only see 40 yards not the 60 you bid", the fraudulent chargebacks and the hours uploading and the whole deal isn't worth it.


Dont work for sg stand your ground nobody can do this highly skilled trade other then people on this forum.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> It's all good I retro fitted my helicopter with special turd seeking missiles. No fear of them moving in, or you for that matter.


I will retro fit your helicopter right up your ASS see you next week.


----------



## thanohano44

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> I will retro fit your helicopter right up your ASS see you next week.


That's enough favgotivity out of your mouth young lady.


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> That's enough favgotivity out of your mouth young lady.


I can see why agent guy is so confused. The women up there in the UP are about as hairy as chewbacca and look like lumberjacks on a bad steroid trip. Poor boy does not know what side of the fence to jump too.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> That's enough favgotivity out of your mouth young lady.


Favgotivity wtf.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I can see why agent guy is so confused. The women up there in the UP are about as hairy as chewbacca and look like lumberjacks on a bad steroid trip. Poor boy does not know what side of the fence to jump too.


I told your wife to shave.


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> I can see why agent guy is so confused. The women up there in the UP are about as hairy as chewbacca and look like lumberjacks on a bad steroid trip. Poor boy does not know what side of the fence to jump too.


Man that ain't no chit!! Why do you think 3/4 of Sasquatch sightings are in Da UP!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I hate Safeguard. While i could negotiate with AMS for what i needed Safeguard is too bull headed to even talk. If i was to have done the 6 houses Safeguard got from Fannie here this month i would have made less than half what AMS would have paid. 5 had less than 1 Cu Yd debris and the last one had around 10 Cu yds. (I do the rekeys for the brokers so i see the homes ahead of time)


I am starting a union for you toilet cleaners who wants to join?holland will be the BA Mountainman will be the steward all dues payed to me.chit cleaners of america the brotherhood:thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Favgotivity wtf.


I meant faggotivity.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I meant faggotivity.


Dont make me come to az punk:bangin:


----------



## thanohano44

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Dont make me come to az punk:bangin:


Come on down tough guy.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> A non lib lib? Only a lib would say that. Like a straight homosexual. Lol


You can come out of the closet now.:laughing:


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Yup. Want to make another movie broke back vernal.


You can come out now.:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> You can come out now.:laughing:


I will if you go back in the closet and never come out.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I meant faggotivity.


Its ok come on out.:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Its ok come on out.:laughing:


Said your mother.


----------



## Guest

What happened to the topic at hand?
Real mature guys.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

This thread has officially been derailed.
It's Closedativity.


----------

